# Surgery in 2 weeks, worried



## Stacey43 (Feb 27, 2014)

My TT is in 2 weeks and I have been reading horror stories on FB about the after effect of having it removed. Is it true that I will never feel better? I have also heard the following; The antibodies will just attack another organ, will always feel tired, will gain more weight, will regret having it removed, will never feel 'normal' again. Is this all true? I was feeling positive about having it removed but now I'm worried it will do more damage than good. Should I opt out and just have the biopsy and hope for the best? I am having the TT because of a large goiter that had actually shrunk a little after starting Levo, Multiple nodules one of which grew almost 2 cm in 7 months, the thyroid tissue is fibrosed, and Hashimoto's. The doctor said it would be easier to level the TSH with it removed but I have read post that said it isn't easier. I am so confused now.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

The internet is filled with lots of horror stories. Half the reason I stick around on these types of boards is to provide another perspective: my TT was a lifesaver and the best thing I've ever done. I feel, easily, ten years younger...I don't have constant joint and muscle pain...I don't have random days of fatigue followed by equally random days of of bursts of energy...weight loss is simple (less calories + more output = weight loss)...I have my libido back...anxiety is more or less gone, etc etc etc. I could go on and on for a long time.

THAT all said, did this happen immediately? NOPE. Finding the right medication and finding the right dosage will take time. And during that time, you very well may feel like crap. You very well may gain weight. You very well may have a hard time getting through the day without a nap. It's very possible that during that time you, too, will go on the internet and post comments about how awful this decision was and how you regret it.

What I hope happens is that you have a really good doctor on your side who will look at TSH *and* free t4 and free t3. A doctor who will start you off on the proper dose for your weight and who will be willing to consider the full range of medication option and select an option that best meets your individual needs. And, if don't have that doctor already, when you do find him or her, I hope you will remember to come to the various posts you've made and update people on the progress you've made...instead of forgetting to come back and leaving a whole bunch of people who haven't had the surgery yet filled with lots of fear and anxiety.

It's going to be fine -- great even. Just remember it's a process. 

(And, also, my antibodies have not attacked any other organ and have not been detected in blood tests in over 12 months.)


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

You are making the right decision. Keep in mind that the hundreds of thousands of people who are doing well after thyroid removal aren't posting about it on Facebook. They are out living their lives, feeling better, taking a little pill each morning. It's easy to get a skewed view of the world just by reading people's complaints on the web. Just remember that those people are the minority. We have plenty of people here who are doing very well after TT; I'm one of them. I'm sure others will be along to share their experiences with you...


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Fantastic post, joplin!!!


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

I'm 6 months post-TT and although it's been a bit of a roller coaster trying to get my meds right (I changed from Synthroid to Armour about 6 weeks after surgery), I'm still happy I did it. I can breathe normally again, I don't randomly choke on food, I don't have horrible acid reflux anymore, I don't swing back and forth from hyper to hypo, etc.

I think it's very rare (other than this site!) to find people on the internet who are feeling great after their TT, because they are all out enjoying life, like Octavia said. It's much more common to find the smaller amount of people who are having issues.


----------



## Stacey43 (Feb 27, 2014)

Joplin... I didn't think it could be worse than what I experienced before being put on Levo back in February. Along with the choking, joint pain and exhaustion I had extreme mood swings, would forget words, even forgot how to do my job a couple of times, it was awful. After about 3-4 weeks on Levo most of those symptoms started to wane, last check my TSH was 5.74 so as that improves so do I. I became worried when people complained about being worse after TT, I never want to be worse than I was before, the slow decline over two decades of going untreated hit it's peak over the last couple of years. I actually thought I was going through an early onset of dementia and was so sick I thought I was going to die. So if I have to go through a few more months of iffy times to be better in the long run I'm ready!

I talked to my Endo about Cytomel for the exhaustion, he said "I don't prescribe that often but we'll see how things work out after surgery and if you think you still need it at your next appointment we'll talk about it." So it's not a guarantee but at least he's willing to listen, that's good right?

Thank you for your reply, it made me feel much better!!!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Stacey,

You are what you think and now is the time to think about feeling better. I was completely stressed out prior to my surgery and had alot of the same concerns as you - life can and will get better post TT.

Proper replacement is key and sometimes that can take time and it's most important to get into the habit of asking for Free T-4 and Free T-3 at every lab run. TSH will not matter, you have antibodies that will likely skew your TSH.


----------



## ifthespiritmovesme (Jan 8, 2014)

Just want to wish you the best outcome on your surgery..


----------



## Stacey43 (Feb 27, 2014)

My surgery was cancelled. I ended up with an abscessed tooth (yet the tooth was pulled 8 months ago) and surgeon said I need to be cleared for surgery and at least 3 weeks with no dental problems. I wanted it over with. I opted out of the biopsy because surgery was planned. Should I get the biopsy now or just wait for the surgery in about 6 weeks? Even if the FNA finds something they aren't pushing the surgery up because of the dental issues.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Oh, how disappointing!

I wouldn't do the FNA. If you can't move up the surgery, then there's not much to gain. Hang in there and it will be here soon.


----------



## Stacey43 (Feb 27, 2014)

Thanks Joplin, that's what I figured. I am hanging in there. Surgery being postponed actually helped me. I was a wreck, scared and had unresolved issues that was stressing me out. I broke down after being told the surgery was cancelled which helped me to address those unresolved issues. So maybe it was a good thing in that aspect, I am facing it feeling stronger. Rather than being negative I am saying "bring it on" lol


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

that's great to hear...although I bet the abscessed tooth was no fun!


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Better to get those dental problems taken care of before going into surgery!

I was nervous up until the morning of my surgery; I woke up that day totally calm and just ready to do it. I think my mom was more nervous than I was!


----------

